# Human food mixes you give your pup



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

What are some human food mixes you give to your pup?

I freeze yogurt with pumpkin and use that.

Also, I've been using egg + pumpkin, and ground chicken (cooked) with pumpkin.

Is it ok to cook the pumpkin into the egg or chicken before mixing into the food or just give it right out of the can? 

I've been cooking the egg and chicken and put the cold pumpkin from the can in recently which is going well with his digestion and he enjoys it. The egg has also given him a shinier coat! (I tried the egg because it's what I used with Bingo). 

What are your thoughts on the cooking the egg/chicken + pumpkin together?

Would ground beef be a good option for him also? What about steamed rice? I like having options so that he doesn't get bored of his food (which he's seemed to be getting) - either that, or he just doesn't feel like eating.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My dogs get chicken breast and eggs every night for dinner. I don't see anything wrong with adding the pumpkin to chicken and egg while you cook it.

I've also cooked them ground beef, but I try to find at least 85% lean. Too much fat can lead to digestive upset, at least in my dogs.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

We have always dressed up Stellas dinner since she was a puo, we add to her kibble beef, a bit of cheese and carrots, twice a week we throw in an egg, sometimes cooked sometimes raw. If her timmy is poorly or if she is being fissy the beef is changed with chicken or ground beef. Other people food she likes red peppers and yellow peppers. Other than that she gets no people food. ( yoghurt occasionally). Her snacks are small fish called sprats, dried or smoked she loves them. A bully stick to round off the menu in the evening. Sometimes I am sure she eats better than we do !! We have cooked pumpkin when she had had poo issues but thankfully those are few and far between! I did find when Stella was little there were times when food did not seem to have her interest at all, we would hand feed her out of fear she would starve, now if she does not scarf it back , we wait a bit and then pick it up and try later or throw it out it seems that the littlest interruption can sometimes make her forget what she was doing !!!


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Great guys, thanks a lot! I want to try and get Simba to snack on some healthy foods like peppers, maybe he'll enjoy the yellow and red like Stella does!

Also: I use the leanest cuts/grounds of meat, I want my pup to eat the human food I do (when I choose the foods for him to munch down on).

I want to use some new fun home made mixes and see how he gets on with them. I don't want to resort to using his Blue wet food or Bingo's Cesar wet food for him. It upsets his tummy and makes him puke I've noticed :/ the human blends I create keep his stomach settled though.

Any opinions on the rice? I'd like to give it a try, unless that's not a good choice.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Cottage cheese 
pumpkin (good for stools)
sweet potato (good for solid stools)
carrots (I use Olewo supplements, but fresh and frozen carrots are still a treat)
lettuce 
celery (good for weight loss, no cal and fills them up)
meat: all raw like ground beef, venison, turkey, chicken, bison, fish
brown and white rice
apples (no seeds)
peanut butter
oatmeal (solidifies stools)
cheese (shredded mixed in or cubed for training)
eggs (raw and cooked)
green beans (use sodium free, great for weight loss because it fills up the dog and has almost no calories)
watermelon (seedless. a great summer treat! very cheap to satisfy lots of dogs)
berries (frozen works really well)
banana 
red/yellow peppers
almonds (no salt/flavoring)
applesauce (sugar free)
rice cakes (sodium free/flavoring free)

that's all from the top of my head


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Cooked brown rice is a great addition to diets. I choose to feed grain-free so I don't use it unless my dog's have diarrhea. It's great for upset tummies and firms up stools very quickly. I mix a couple of spoons of Wellness 95% chicken or beef with very well-cooked brown rice and feed that to dogs with diarrhea. The stools go back to normal within a couple of days. 

White rice tends to be less healthy than brown, but it can't hurt in small amounts. Just be careful when introducing all these new foods to a puppy. Resist the temptation to overload him too quickly. Otherwise he is going have problems with diarrhea and upset stomach.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the options in your post. I don't introduce any of these foods right away. Only the egg and chicken breast have been a new right on addition and I take it slow. Egg, Chicken, yogurt, honey and Pumpkin are the only things I've given him so far, with the exception of the extremely well cooked carrot to substitute the pumpkin on his bad digestion night when I had the scare. I don't season his food either, just straight up natural flavors. 

I want to slowly introduce him to things here and there. I let him chew on a piece of cucumber the other night and he enjoyed that. I haven't tried anything new since that.


also: Bingo loves watermelon. I can't wait to introduce that to Simba in the summer! Hahaha


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

>>> cooked boneless and skinless chicken breast.
>>> fresh fish (cooked).
>>> canned fish (in water no salt added).
>>> fresh pumpkin.
>>> canned pumpkin (in water only).
>>> apples, blueberries, pears.
>>> organic and home made yogurt.
>>> salmon oil (human grade).
>>> canned food (different brands and flavors).
i use the can food as a topping for the kibble.
when i'm being lazy i'll feed him a can of food.
>>> table scraps (no seasonings ).
>>> some green veggies.
>>> raw ground beef
>>> whole chicken (pressure cooked. rub the bones
between your fingers and they break down and
become salt like in texture.
>>> white and brown rice.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks again for more options! I love Simba and want him to eat like family, so these tiny options here and there are great.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I give Stosh brown rice with steamed whole green beans and sweet potato chunks as a bedtime snack or a dessert. He's not the greatest eater so I wait until after he's eaten his meal so he doesn't just pick off the good stuff on top. I mix Greek yogurt with some peanut butter and freeze it in his Kong. When he was teething I froze whole raw carrots and he loved chewing on them- they fit into those hard to reach back spaces


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Some other fun things I like to do on occasion with my dogs dinners is to add some spices, nothing too crazy, but things like rosemary, parsley, thyme, oregano, thyme, garlic, etc. I don't know if they prefer the little additions or not since each meal is greeted with equal enthusiasm. Maybe I do it more for myself, lol! But it is a good way to use up spices that are getting old and losing flavor.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Doggie stew - I cook chicken thighs, carrot and celery until veggies are very soft (remove chicken bone before serving of course). Serve with the broth over kibble or white rice, depending on if her colitis has flared up. Sometimes we use cubed lamb or ground turkey instead of chicken.

1/4 of a baked yam

cooked egg

honey

small amounts like 1 oz of cheese

Last night she ate leftover steamed cauliflower and cheese

My husband is a good bread baker. She's been getting a rye/wheat blend. My husband grinds the wheat, not much over processing in this bread. He would grind the rye but we cannot find rye berries.

If I have nothing to cook, I usually have canned food like Wellness or Evangers that is 100% of the protein I choose and water. No added anything.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't do a lot of mixes. I try to remember to give them a mixture of pumpkin and yogurt(more yogurt than pumpkin because Ditto is fussy) because Ditto has terrible digestion. If one of them has upset stomach (worse than Ditto's normal) we do boilen chicken (breast) and rice. 

However, if I am making something they can have, they get part of it. Usually separate from their kibble. Unless we are having something like chili they eat a few bites. If we have extra eggs they get eggs. Daisy gets a lot of bread and bread products (bagels, muffins, buns) because she loves it and she is painfully thin. She also loves bananas.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My guys love pasta w/ marinera they get when we cook it . We use whole grain pasta b/c we are diabetic. They got some steak w/ mushroom whole grain brown rice. When they get that stuff i cut back on kibble in the evening. tonite i made minestrone they had a cup and a half but will get their kibble as it was all veggies and broth.I saw this recipe for pasta salad w/ bl/sl chicken breats in it that was dog friendly and I will probably make it this spring.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I made some beef/barley soup for my husband but it proved too rich for his invalid stomach. Havoc got a scoop of soup instead of his can food for a few days. He was comically sad when we ran out.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. This all sounds great. Last night we had shepherds pie and Simba wanted to try it so badly. I resisted giving him some though because it had cheese, mixed veggies, beef, gravy, potatoes, just seemed a bit much for him lol. Maybe a teaspoon of leftovers for him tonight.


----------

